# TP-Link TL-WN8200ND (Realtek 8192CU) not recognized



## vkde (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,

I am trying to get a TP-Link TL-WN8200ND wireless USB adapter recognized in FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p7/amd64. I saw the chip (RTL8192CU) should be supported by urtwn(4), but it is not recognized at startup. I searched the forum and found Thread 58584, which I used as a starting point.

`dmesg` lists the adapter as


```
ugen5.2: <vendor 0x2357> at usbus5
```

`usbconfig -u 5 -a 2 dump_device_desc`:


```
ugen5.2: <product 0x0100 vendor 0x2357> at usbus5, cfg=1 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000  <Probed by interface class>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x2357
  idProduct = 0x0100
  bcdDevice = 0x0200
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Realtek>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <802.11n WLAN Adapter>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <00e04c000001>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

/boot/loader.conf:


```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```

/etc/rc.conf:


```
wlans_urtwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

`sysctl net.wlan.devices` returns nothing.

Any ideas how to add the hardware IDs to urtwn(4) to see if it will recognize it? Any help or suggestion greatly appreciated.

P.S. As per https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58584/#post-335531 I added the following lines in /sys/dev/usb/usbdevs and built a custom kernel:


```
vendor TPLINK       0x2357   TP-Link
product   TPLINK   TLWN8200ND   0x0100   TL-WN8200ND adapter
```

with no success.

Thanks.


----------



## vkde (Feb 1, 2017)

Returned adapter to the store, will try another (supported) one.


----------

